# Combo of El Natural AND Mineralized Soil



## VisionQuest78 (May 22, 2009)

So i am in the planning stages of setting up a NPT, prolly either 10 or 20 gallon. Im wanting to go as low tech as possible, and im def going to be using some sort of soil set up. There seems to be 2 different camps on this one...

The El Natural Method, using a relatively rich soil as is and then just capping it. And then there is using mineralized soil, relatively sterile plain top soil with as little organic matter as possible, and putting it through the mineralization process. So why not combine the 2 methods, using a rich organic soil and then mineralizing it. Am i missing something,or wouldnt having as much organic matter as possible converted over to inorganic (i.e. mineralized) matter be beneficial? Im assuming the more organic matter you start with the longer it will take to mineralize, but assuming you have the time...who cares? I realize that more isnt always better, but this is like saying using plain top soil will grow tomatoes as good as or better than some highly organic composted soil, isnt it? I know algae is a concern, but the mineralization process should take care of that right? Basically, all the inorganic nutrients are supposed to stay in the soil for the most part. 

And on the idea of more being better I have another question. For the next week or so i have pretty much unlimited access to fish mulm. I work in an indoor tilapia farm that is closing and we have been draining tanks and filters, and there is literally tons mulm and detritus piled up. Its almost like soil already, very fine and silty but thick. And it will be chemical free, we never treat with anything, and for as long as Ive been there we have never had any disease outbreak. I would have to imagine its like black gold for plants! So i was thinking of using it as a soil additive before starting the mineralization process.

Wow, that was pretty long winded for my first post! lol Anyway, what do you guys all think? Any and all opinions are appreciated and welcome! Thanks so much...


----------



## VisionQuest78 (May 22, 2009)

Nobody has any thoughts or input on this? Ive read so many posts from people on here using mineralized or regular soil for there tanks. Would i be better of putting this in the El Natural forum???


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry for a late response, VisionQuest78. I posted a response in your El Natural thread.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Bad part is I dont know the difference in soil besides color,texture and smell, sometimes taste but thats not intentional.

I use Flourite and sand so I cant say either way which is better cause Ive never used any SOIL in a fish tank.


----------

